# Office 2007 clean install from Upgrade?



## oblio98 (Sep 28, 2003)

Can you install the Office 2007 from an upgrade version onto a PC w/o office installed by providing your Office 2003 CD during installation?

If not, how much of Office 2003 do you need on the target PC for the 2007 install to "see".

I just bought a Vista laptop and don't want to install Office 2003 on the thing just to be able to install the upgrade.

THANKS!


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 28, 2003)

No one has tried this yet? Guess I'll find out myself in a few days when the laptop shows up. After I try, I will post back here for others to see.

I am also going to try to install Expressions Web with my Frontpage 2003 CD as verification of ownership.

I just don't want to have to install the old versions under the new versions.


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, I got my new laptop and tried the above, and it went in without a problem.

MS Office 2007 Proffesional Upgrade asked to "see" the Office 2003 CD, checked it, and I was able to install and activate with no problem.

Another interesting side note. I also bought the Microsoft Expressions Web Upgrade, to upgrade my copy of Frontpage 2003. When I installed the Expressions Web Upgrade CD, it never asked for the Frontpage CD. It either took my installed Office 2007 as validation, or it just didn't care.

Now I have to figure these programs out. The interfaces in them is familiar, but definately different. (Maybe I'm just getting OLD!)

:-jon


----------

